# The RZA to be in DJ Hero 2?



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*The RZA to be in DJ Hero 2? *
By Tor Thorsen, _GameSpot_Posted Apr 26, 2010 4:55 pm PT 

Two tweets from Wu-Tang Clan member indicate he is engaged in motion capture for an unnamed Activision game involving hip-hop. 

*Source:* The Twitter feed of Wu-Tang Clan member the RZA. 
*
What we heard:* Following the Great Rhythm Game Flood of 2009, Activision decided to trim back its music-game offerings to just two in the back half of 2010. One is DJ Hero 2, the sequel to the critically acclaimed original, which Activision claimed was the highest-grossing new property in the US and Europe last year. The milestone was set in no small part due to Hero's premium price point: The standard turntable-peripheral edition sold for $120, while a Renegade edition bundled with a DJ stand went for $200. 









The RZA is making a hip-hop game with Activision. What could it be?

With those kinds of margins, it's little wonder Activision is giving the series a second chance. So far, though, only two artists have indicated that they'll be in the game: French house DJ and producer David Guetta and San Francisco Bay Area downtempo turntablist DJ Shadow. Now, clues are surfacing that a third artist may be on board: Wu-Tang Clan founding member and hip-hop producer the RZA. 
In a pair of tweets over the weekend, the RZA, born Robert Fitzgerald Diggs, expressed his enthusiasm with a new video game project. "Just finished mocap work at Activision--great team of guys who really appreciate hip-hop. Genuinely effected by the loss of Guru," he twittered early Saturday morning, referring to last week's death of the pioneering Gang Starr frontman. 
Shortly thereafter, the RZA twittered the following: "I'm delighted to see that some people in Corp America who are benefittin [sic] $$ from hip-hop are really fans of our work. Big ups Activision!" 
*
The official story:* "Activision does not comment on rumor and speculation." - Activision representative. 
*
Bogus or not bogus?:* Not bogus. Though the RZA has some acting credits (_Repo Men_, _American Gangster _), it's unlikely that the references to "hip-hop" and "mocap"--that is, motion capture--are for any game other than DJ Hero 2. He'd also be following in the footsteps of many other respected rappers who lent their likenesses to the first DJ Hero, including Grandmaster Flash and DJ Jazzy Jeff. 






*Source: GameSpot*


----------

